# Wie groß ist XL bei Race Face - DIY Women Knie/Schien Protektor 2011



## Fotocase (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo ,

Ja es geht in die alpen zum biken nun wollte ich ja neue knie schützer kaufen aber irgent wie past nix!

Daher wer kann mir sagen wie groß die 
*Race Face - DIY Women Knie/Schien Protektor 2011*

in XL sind.

Problem ist immer das sie am knie nicht passen.

Danke für eure schnelle hilfe.


----------



## Schneeflocke (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich habe die Protektoren in XL, allerdings Modell von 2009 oder so. 
Wie meinst du das, dass dir die anderen Protektoren am Knie nicht passen, zu groß/schlabbrig oder zu eng (am Knie zu eng oder oberhalb des Knies)? 
Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (8. Juli 2011)

Sie sind am Knie also beim aufwärtz wie zu eng.
Wir haben hier die IXS in XL gestet unten passen sie aber am knie bekomme ich sie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Schneeflocke (8. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt gerade ein, ich habe natürlich Größe L (die Women's Version gibt es doch gar nicht in XL, oder?).

Also die Race Face DIY Women Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren haben lange Straps --> gut anpassbar.
Breite am Knie (siehe Foto, rote Linie bis zur anderen Seite rüber; Größe L): 29 cm

Bin selbst recht "kräftig gebaut" und mir passen sie am Knie (und O-schenkel) gut. Die Protektoren sind allerdings am Schienbein recht lang. Dadurch stoßen sie etwas am Schuh an und drücken ein bißchen auf den Fuß, wenn man einige Zeit pedaliert.


----------



## Fotocase (9. Juli 2011)

so wir haben die nun in xl bestellt sicher ist sicher.
dann passen sie 100%


----------

